

Retro Arcade Museum Closes In Downstate New York - devmonk
http://www.vendingtimes.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=EB79A487112B48A296B38C81345C8C7F&nm=Vending+Features&type=Publishing&mod=Publications%3A%3AArticle&mid=8F3A7027421841978F18BE895F87F791&tier=4&id=9634729EA6BD4A088728A533A12A9307

======
wazoox
Applying blindly a stupid policy can make no good.

